# Robusta or arrabica



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi there. Pretty new to this site so apologies if this is in the wrong place.... Does anybody else find that pure arrabica bean coffee is too ' thin' compared to robusta beans?


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

fishy1111 said:


> Hi there. Pretty new to this site so apologies if this is in the wrong place.... Does anybody else find that pure arrabica bean coffee is too ' thin' compared to robusta beans?


Ps.. i only drink espresso..


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Ssshhhh, don't say the 'R' word around here...

Coffee can be made 'thick' or 'thin' no matter the variety.









Welcome to the Coffee Forum!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Robusta is often added to arabica blends to give it a bit of oomph....but I have never yet had a robusta bean on its own which was anything other than horrible!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I give the swerve to any blend that contains robusta now.

I dont mind the taste it adds to a blend, I just find I cant drink that much of it.


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Everything i read says that robusta is a 2nd class bean but i just havent found an arabica bean that is as juicy and tasty as my ferrari coffee beans. Also i enjoy the caffeine kick which is lacking in Arabica apparently. Maybe i should mix the two beans and experiment a little.


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Its a blended coffee but im not sure what the mix is, its not pure robusta..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try looking at coffee compass. They have a few blends of note, including Italian Job


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

isnt italian job a RAVE coffee ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> isnt italian job a RAVE coffee ?


I am easily confused!


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks , I'll check out both companies.. its a bit awkward though- ive bought a quantity of beans as I'm currently trying to get a mobile coffee van off the ground but its very early days. Too much red tape to cut through..??


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

fishy1111 said:


> i just havent found an arabica bean that is as juicy and tasty as my ferrari coffee beans. .


Is this the beans you use?

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/rainforest-espresso-beans-1kg/

Which appear to be roasted by this italian company

http://cafecorella.co.uk/


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thats interesting, its not that brand but it is from that address. Its called piacentina and its roasted in house.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

This is the link. http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Is it a dark oily roast?


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

working dog said:


>


Huh?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fishy1111 said:


> Huh?


Ben's preference is a dark oily roast .

Not like the once you see in a Starbucks hopper though presumably


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ben's preference is a dark oily roast .
> 
> Not like the once you see in a Starbucks hopper though presumably


are you following the thread boots ?

Fishys HUH ? was in response to working dogs post, not Bens


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure if its very oily, how do you tell? Its a medium roast, that i do know. I think its the best coffee i have tasted- there are so many places selling average coffee for over the top prices.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is there a "roasted on" date on the bag anywhere ?

or just a best before date ?


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

My work has a commercial bean to cup machine serving what most people would say was good coffee.

They use tchibo beans.

https://shop.tchibo-coffee.co.uk/products/cafz-cr-me-classique-500g?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=17699370823&gclid=CPGJpJCM79ACFe277Qod9zoORQ

Good coffee until you enter the world of freshly roasted beans :-D


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yh it was roasted on 15th of November so its lovely and freah. Ive been drinking it since it was 3 days out of the oven.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I sort of dont mind a blend with a touch of decent robusta if Im after an darkish italian style sweet espresso with a bit of body and that italian café aroma.

Not so keen in milk though, as it seems to accentuate robusta's negatives.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fishy1111 said:


> Everything i read says that robusta is a 2nd class bean - *CORRECT *
> 
> but i just havent found an arabica bean that is as juicy and tasty as my ferrari coffee beans- *YOUR NOT LOOKING HARD ENOUGH*
> 
> ...


........


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fishy1111 said:


> Yh it was roasted on 15th of November so its lovely and freah. Ive been drinking it since it was 3 days out of the oven.


Oven ?


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Quite expensive for a Blend too isn't it?

You can get 100% Arabica for less. Have a look at the Beans Sub forum for plenty of choice.

I am happy to recommend Coffee Compass for both excellent product and service.

I have tried 4 coffees from them and they have all been perfect to their description + fresh and delivered in a re-sealable bag.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

BenJM said:


> Quite expensive for a Blend too isn't it?
> 
> You can get 100% Arabica for less. Have a look at the Beans Sub forum for plenty of choice.
> 
> ...


CoffeeCompass do a lot of blends too, like Jampit hit and Hill & Valley.

Im not sure these ard 100% arabica. Certainly I wouldnt be surprised if the H&V wasnt.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im intrigued by this http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/productdetails.php?Action=Productdetails&Product_ID=149

''*For coffee frappes add real espresso or for tea frappes add real tea*''

Huge noms


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Im intrigued by this http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/productdetails.php?Action=Productdetails&Product_ID=149
> 
> ''*For coffee frappes add real espresso or for tea frappes add real tea*''
> 
> Huge noms


"Supplied with a scoop"

Im in


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> "Supplied with a scoop"
> 
> Im in


Why search for good coffee when you can make your cup taste of whatever you like

http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/products.php?Action=Products&Parent_Category_ID=12

astounded at the range available .


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Theres no point being silly about this. Its obvious what market Ferrari are catering for, and it isnt coffee ponces. I mean the clues are there. A range of blends with italian names, a nice photo of an Italian tourist spot, and a blurb that tells us the coffee comes from somewhere near where the photo was taken.

Why would you need any more information than that?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Theres no point being silly about this. Its obvious what market Ferrari are catering for, and it isnt coffee ponces. I mean the clues are there. A range of blends with italian names, a nice photo of an Italian tourist spot, and a blurb that tells us the coffee comes from somewhere near where the photo was taken.

Why would you need any more information than that?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Theres no point being silly about this. Its obvious what market Ferrari are catering for, and it isnt coffee ponces. I mean the clues are there. A range of blends with italian names, a nice photo of an Italian tourist spot, and a blurb that tells us the coffee comes from somewhere near where the photo was taken.
> 
> Why would you need any more information than that?


They do a cucumber syrup though ....


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Agree with above. Syrups will be for hot chocolate etc :-D


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> They do a cucumber syrup though ....


Maybe it improves their coffee?

You are so narrow-minded sometimes.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cucumber hot chocolate ftw


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You may sneer, but its one of your 5-a-day.

Who's laughing now?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooh I like a nice bit of cucumber...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> Oooh I like a nice bit of cucumber...


Do you usually buy it by the Litre?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Do you usually buy it by the Litre?


The guy said it was a litre, but turned out to only be 70cl....


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I only buy cucumber if it's at least 90% unrefined sugar.


----------



## BenJM (Sep 7, 2016)

Missy said:


> The guy said it was a litre, but turned out to only be 70cl....


:-D


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> The guy said it was a litre, but turned out to only be 70cl....


Lol.....Always the way!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Spazbarista said:


> CoffeeCompass do a lot of blends too, like Jampit hit and Hill & Valley.
> 
> Im not sure these ard 100% arabica. Certainly I wouldnt be surprised if the H&V wasnt.


 Richard of Coffee Compass has confirmed that Hill and Valley (and Jampit Hit) are 100% arabica.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Richard of Coffee Compass has confirmed that Hill and Valley (and Jampit Hit) are 100% arabica.


Any cucumber?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Spazbarista said:


> Richard of Coffee Compass has confirmed that Hill and Valley (and Jampit Hit) are 100% arabica.


Just goes to show that Robusta certainly isn't needed for a bit of oomph in coffee







To the OP, if you really think all pure Arabicas are too "thin" - try one of the two above mentioned blends from Coffee Compass !!!


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

I most certainly will sir, Thanks for the info. I guess ive got weird taste but i know what i like.... ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Honestly Coffee Compass are fabulous if you like rich and dark coffee that makes you feel like you've been hit round the head with a sledgehammer (in a good way!)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, seconded.

For those of us that like a little bit more of a roasty bottom end than is currently fashionable but dont want to drink incinerated robusta then actually there isnt a huge panoply of roasters out there catering to this particular taste. There are plenty of really good roasters doing medium and light stuff, and there are still a bunch of old-style roasters doing the godknowswhatinabag but give it an italian name thing, but quality darker roasts arent so easy to find.

CoffeeCompass are also pretty good value. Union Roastery is also excellent, but considerably more expensive.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Godknowswhatinabag hahahahahaha.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Coffee savages are out in full force







. I once showed @garydyke1 a pack of robusta beans i had just bought and his face said it all really, though, the taste test proved exactly why he pulled the face lol


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Union Roastery is also excellent, but considerably more expensive.


You really need to know what you're ordering with Union, excellent for sure, but they do cover the whole spectrum.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

They certainly do, but Im really thinking about like for like. Foundation blend hits the spot for me, but works out quite a lot more than...say....Jampit Hit.

Thats not to say the pricing is unfair, but it does tip past what Im prepared to pay.


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Spazbarista said:


> Yep, seconded.
> 
> For those of us that like a little bit more of a roasty bottom end than is currently fashionable but dont want to drink incinerated robusta then actually there isnt a huge panoply of roasters out there catering to this particular taste. There are plenty of really good roasters doing medium and light stuff, and there are still a bunch of old-style roasters doing the godknowswhatinabag but give it an italian name thing, but quality darker roasts arent so easy to find.
> 
> CoffeeCompass are also pretty good value. Union Roastery is also excellent, but considerably more expensive.


You might try http://capitalroasters.co.uk/loose-coffee-beans/ -this small independent local firm is staffed by friendly, knowledgeable people who will make an effort to please. They do blends and they even sell syrups (probably without a hint of condescension), but they also sell a good range of extremely fresh beautifully dark roasted beans at reasonable cost. I count myself fortunate that they're on my doorstep.



Spazbarista said:


> They certainly do, but Im really thinking about like for like. Foundation blend hits the spot for me, but works out quite a lot more than...say....Jampit Hit.
> 
> Thats not to say the pricing is unfair, but it does tip past what Im prepared to pay.


----------

